

Jetlore Helps Businesses Turn Short Social Updates Into Usable Data - izendejas
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/07/jetlore-platform-launch/

======
navpatel
At my last startup (TheSharedWeb) we tried to do something like this, sans the
natural language processing work these guys are doing [we used a manual
strategy and tried to focus on the presentation]. Anyway, we never really
perfected the experience, and ended up pivoting away.

These guys are doing some sort of NLP magic and it seems to work really well.
If they could get reddit in the content stream, that would really encompass
all the content I'm consuming

~~~
izendejas
Jetlore engineer, here. It's not magic, but we definitely agree we're onto
something because this is indeed very hard.

If anyone has ideas for other content streams, including their own, you can
email us and we may open up an endpoint that analyzes any text and returns its
category along with unambiguous topics.

In general, we're excited to see what developers can do with our API. To try
it out, be sure to check out our api demo: <http://www.jetlore.com/techdemo>

By the way, some more details: we have semantic search. Try something like
"indie rock" and it'll return posts about indie artists. You can also try
music genres, movie genres, cuisines, and more.

------
lbenes
sorry, could not submit comment earlier. just testing

